# I have just updated my workshop page.



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

I have just updated my workshop page and hope to complete it by tomorrow afternoon so please take a look. Thanks,

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

Looks great, hope to be able to build a shop just how I want it the next time I move.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*Sure looks NICE!*

Everything very close to the same height (tables, saws, etc).

Did you just update the Pictures,* up front?*

LOOKS GREAT!!

*You ARE having FUN!*

Thank you!


----------



## nailbanger2 (Oct 17, 2009)

I'm gonna take a tour right now!


----------



## jack1 (May 17, 2007)

Lookin good. Wish mine was as clean as yours. ;0)


----------



## nailbanger2 (Oct 17, 2009)

That looks great, Charles! All those tools could not have been in your small workspace before. I'm thinking some were at your business, right?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Looks really nice in there!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Charles,

Yesterday I was wondering about you, and the shop. Is it getting dirty? LOL!


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

Charles

I love what you have done. All the tables, cabinets and drawers are awesome. I wish I could hire you to do some for me. 
It seems that with my now little garage storage is the biggest problem

Good luck on future wood working in the shop


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

Where's the saw dust?we want to see saw dust,lol.
Very nice set up,clean .bright,uncluttered,you can play safely there for hours,I got a couple of questions:
Is that dust collector sufficient? if it is,I'll consider getting a similar type .
How about the floor,is it cement?do you use anti fatigue mats?
You know up here in Canada heating a shop is most important,how do you heat yours?
I love the size of the shop,that's a dream shop to most of us.
Well done.


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

Man that's a sweet looking shop !.....Big, bright, and organized….well done !


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Hey Charles…..I left my comment on your shop in your "shop update" on your home page, so I won't repeat it again here on this page…..Killer shop…..that's all I can say…....


----------



## SuperCubber (Feb 23, 2012)

Hell of a shop, Charles! Congrats!


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

One jealous bastard right here. Good work and good for you bud.


----------



## scoobydooo9r (Jan 24, 2008)

Beautiful, and spacious shop. Looks like a great place to get some work done! Lots of light too, a little jealous of your windows! I'm stuck in the back of a concrete block building, feels kinda institutional some days! Thanks for posting it.


----------

